# CHEAP SOURCE FOR CRCKETS?



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Can anyone recomend a cheap source for crickets?

thanks,
Julio


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Cheapest place for bulk crickets that I've found is Ghann's. If you buy the 2,000 size, it's $20 plus shipping.

http://www.ghann.com


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Thansk Aaron.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

maybe not the cheepest but definitely convenient- I have a cricket "subscription" from flukerfarms
I get a can of 500+ crickets in whatever size I specify for $5 (S&H included) once a month. you can specify the time interval as well. they also offer 1000 cricket cans for $7 (S&H included) 
I love that it just shows up in my mailbox every month and I never have to think about it. - my mail carrier usually brings it to my door rather than leaving it in my box because the can says in big bright red letters "LIVE CRICKETS" so she knows they will get too hot in the box.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

thanks for the info i will have to give them a try.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Arklier said:


> Cheapest place for bulk crickets that I've found is Ghann's. If you buy the 2,000 size, it's $20 plus shipping.
> 
> http://www.ghann.com


I took Arklier's advice and had the best experience ever!! Fast, great crickets and healthy to.  
Good luck.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

My first cricket purchase was bulk like that from flukers- but I never used them all and I ended up with way too many crickets that were too big to feed my frogs- so I traded them to the local bait shop for some smaller ones and some wormy grub like things :? since then I only get 500 at a time and if I run out I can call and have my next shipment bumped up.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Tadpole4 said:


> maybe not the cheepest but definitely convenient- I have a cricket "subscription" from flukerfarms
> I get a can of 500+ crickets in whatever size I specify for $5 (S&H included) once a month. you can specify the time interval as well. they also offer 1000 cricket cans for $7 (S&H included)
> I love that it just shows up in my mailbox every month and I never have to think about it. - my mail carrier usually brings it to my door rather than leaving it in my box because the can says in big bright red letters "LIVE CRICKETS" so she knows they will get too hot in the box.


I must be missing something. I don't see where you're getting 500 crickets for $5 SHIPPED. When I go to their web site it comes up $7 for 250 crickets plus another $13 for shipping???


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> I must be missing something. I don't see where you're getting 500 crickets for $5 SHIPPED. When I go to their web site it comes up $7 for 250 crickets plus another $13 for shipping???


I just checked the site, Gary- because $5 for 500 sounded like a STEAL. The only think close I could find is the 100 count cricket tube for $8/shipped.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

you're right! :shock: I could easily have had the number per tube wrong but the price has gone up- a lot. It has been $5 for 100 for a long time and $7 for 250 but now it is $6 for 50 and $8 for 100. hmmm.... well I will search for another source; but I I can't live without the convenience of the subscription. I have become spoiled


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

All prices are going up... if it included shipping, shipping prices went up so prices that included shipping would go up.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

tell me about it!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i;ve been hesitant to culture crix as dr.frye says they can carry parasites and such....is it true. so i've been stuck with melos and hydei plus springtails

kristy :?:


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

I am not an expert on crickets or bugs at all for that matter- I can't even manage to keep a springtail culture alive. But as far as I know I have never had any trouble with my crickets. But then I also don't culture them myself. I just buy them as I need them. I keep them in a 10 gal aquarium with a food dish and a water bowl filled with small aquarium gravel (the gravel lets them walk all over the water bowl without drowning. (they are appallingly stupid)

then every so often(usually between cricket shipments) I wash out the tank and bowls etc with physan 20- a fungicide/bactericide and flush that out thoroughly with water. Then when my new crickets arrive I put them in a nice clean tank


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

where do you get physan 20 or whatever it is called....how to use it and are there any other uses for it....cuz i just bought 2.2 breeding group of terribillis and i was wondering if it was better to go to petsmart or to buy online? and where? i don't want to introduce any parasites to my darts as dr.frye told me to steer clear of them as they can carry parasites...i',m confused now on what to do. i know terribillis like larger prey. all i ahve are hydei, melos, and springtails.


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

One reason I get my crickets directly from the "source" (petsmart gets their crickets from flukers) is that the petstore doesn't keep their enclosures sanitary so the likelihood of getting parasites is much greater.
I got the physan 20 online- I don't remember where; sorry but orchid growers use it on their plants and tools . I DON"T use it to clean the crickets :shock: I use it to clean the tank and equipment In the tank between cricket shipments. I got the tip from "sports doc" here on DB. So maybe you can ask him.

http://yhst-8587090731729.stores.yahoo.net/physan208oz.html this is the stuff I am talking about. You may be able to find it cheaper online than this I just did a google search and copied the first link that came up :wink:


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

sounds good and what is your source for cri again? i have adult breeding terribillis to feed and vary up the diet. and how is your setup for the crix again? if you dont mind me asking. you can pm me too kristy


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

I buy my crickets from flukerfarms right now- I like that automatic reorder option.

but there are lots of sources mentioned in this thread and several of our sponsors also sell crickets. I try to buy from them whenever possible. I chose fluker because they are physically closer to me and the crickets have a shorter distance to get here and a greater chance of arriving alive. 8) (and the auto shipping of course)


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

I use Crazy Carl's Crickets in NH.

500 count for 9$ plus shipping [10$ I think], although they probably have a subscription as well, perhaps lower priced??

At the local show, they do 500 count for 8$ which is a steal without the need to ship.

Anyway, it always seems like they send much more then the amount listed, which is why I am using them.

Best,

Shawn


----------



## Tadpole4 (Mar 16, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Shawn!! I will definitely look them up!!

I noticed to extra crickets in my shipments too - so I asked them about it ( wanted to make sure they weren't charging me for the larger amount. Apparently they ship extra like that to account for mortality rates during shipping.


----------



## feedersinc (May 25, 2008)

http://www.feederlist.com/archives/cate ... -crickets/

thats a list i have made.


----------

